
Show HN: StackOverflow Careers hiring trends - myth_drannon
http://www.reallyhyped.com
======
jbreckmckye
Surprising to see an almost 50% rise year-on-year for C. What's the
explanation?

~~~
myth_drannon
Well as I see it, two trends contributed to it. Rise of high performance
COMPUTING - Linux and C++ are growing and they tend to require C as well.
Another one is Python and ML where you need to drop to C to get performance in
tight parts of your application.

